
Show HN: Cuda-bootstrap.com – One liner to install CUDA on Linux based machines - kendrick__
https://www.cuda-bootstrap.com
======
moviuro
s!Linux!Ubuntu

FWIW:
[https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/cuda/](https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/cuda/)

